# Laser for Easy Capping



## hwall95 (23/2/14)

Hey guy,

Since I've started brewing, I've found working with different sized bottles (Both height and width) to be quite annoying as the capper doesn't always line up correctly. Although when I was helping my dad brew a few back I noticed he had made a bottle positioner by welding a brace onto the capper to perfectly line up his bottles each time. I was going to copy this then realised that due to the diverse range of sizes, it wouldn't work. So since then I've been thinking of ways to solve the problem.

When watching a video of an automatic capper this morning, I realised they use lasers to line up the bottles and from that I had realised I might be able to copy them. So my idea is drill them the bench where my capper is fastened and fit a little handheld laser light. Then line up the capper with the laser light, so when capping, I can just position the light to the centre of bottle and from theory it should cap perfectly.

If any of my housemates or shops nearby have mini laser lights I'll give it a try today, otherwise will have to postpone until I have a laser light I guess. However, unless the bottle is opaque, the method should work.

So any thoughts guys, or know of anyone who has done a similar thing?

Cheers, Harry


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/14)

hwall95 said:


> When watching a video of an automatic capper this morning,


Can't get Rage?
Thought about marking the base of the capper? If you look hard you may find a product was once used extensively - the "pen". It is analogue but can make marks on surfaces and colored ones can replicate the effect of a laser light. Batteries not included


----------



## djar007 (23/2/14)

Use the same size bottles.


----------



## hwall95 (23/2/14)

djar007 said:


> Use the same size bottles.


Unfornately not, we collect all our bottles from bars in Brisbane, so we've ended up with a range of different sizes..




NewtownClown said:


> Can't get Rage?
> Thought about marking the base of the capper? If you look hard you may find a product was once used extensively - the "pen". It is analogue but can make marks on surfaces and colored ones can replicate the effect of a laser light. Batteries not included


Well we can but it's a bit difficult to watch TV when there is some hungover person sleeping on your couch (The joys of sharehouses).

Yeah we tried the analogue version (Forgot to mention that) and it works with some success, but due to the range of sizes we need to many lines.


----------



## marksy (23/2/14)

Sort bottles into same heights, bulk prime, and then fill the different bottles up in groups, placing the cap on but not capping until you fill up 1 height of bottles (I go max 12 at time if you have more). 

The only step slowing me down in filling the bottles. 


But your idea sounds a lot more fun, and who doesn't link tinkering.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/14)

When capping, I mate the bottle, with a cap sitting on it, with the bell and "centre" the bottom of the bottle on the base as I push on the lever. I find I cap a lot faster that way


----------



## Pogierob (23/2/14)

Cut a couple of blocks of wood to size to sit on the base of your capper, swap them out for each bottle size as you go


----------



## DU99 (23/2/14)

another easy way "keg"or grolsch bottles


----------



## hwall95 (23/2/14)

Thanks guys for the respones.




Rob.P said:


> Cut a couple of blocks of wood to size to sit on the base of your capper, swap them out for each bottle size as you go


 Yeah I might give that a try, sounds quick and simple.



DU99 said:


> another easy way "keg"or grolsch bottles


 Unfornately don't have the finanical for that yet, so capping will have to do..




marksy said:


> But your idea sounds a lot more fun, and who doesn't link tinkering.


Yeah totally agree!


----------



## Kodos (23/2/14)

Everything is cooler with "lasers". I say go for it.


----------

